# 189 questions - filling visa application



## keytofreedom (May 28, 2015)

Hi,

Although it might have been discussed before, but I wasn't able to find these details on forum regarding filling the visa lodge application for subclass 189.
Hope someone can help me.
So I've received an invitation to apply for 189 visa recently and started the application.

Some of the points in the application looks a little bit confusing to me. Hope you could help me clearing these out.

"Does this applicant have national identity documents?"
Is it really needed to include Identity card or driving license if passport is already included?

"Has this applicant undertaken a health examination for an Australian visa in the last 12 months?"
Shall I say No and wait for an assigned case officer to ask me to do that? Or should I take the medical service before submitting my application?

My child is included in the application as well as de facto partner.
Question "Does any other person have custodial, access or guardianship rights to this child?".
Shall I say Yes and include details of child's mother, who is also included in the application as de facto partner of primary applicant?

"Does the applicant have any dependent family members not travelling to Australia who are not Australian citizens or Australian permanent residents?"
I suppose I don't need to include my parents or brothers' details who do not intend to migrate to Australia with me and who are not dependent on me financially or in any other way.

Education history for a partner. I'm not claiming any points for my partner.
"Highest recognised qualification obtained"
Any ideas what shall be put if graduated school is Vocational School and no skills assessment has been complete? It is post secondary-school, but cannot be considered as high as university.
"Has the applicant completed, or is currently enrolled in, any studies at secondary level or above?"
Same here - if Vocation School was the highest education complete? Shall we say Yes?

"Employment history of the main applicant"
Description of duties is required which is limited to 300 characters. Shall I simply mention some of the duties performed (similar as in employment reference) ?

"Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level immediately before lodging this application?"
I guess I should say Yes and put in the number of years recognized by Skill Assessing authority, is that right?

Employment details of de facto partner.
Again since I'm not claiming any points for the partner. Is it really important to provide all the work history for the last 10 years? If so, are any employment references needed as a proof?

"English test details" of main applicant.
Toefl test has been taken and pdf score report is available. Should it be enough? Or shall I order the official score report to be sent by Toefl to according instution, i.e. Department of Immigration?

"Language ability" of de facto partner.
"Does the applicant have at least functional English language ability?"
Shall I say Yes if my partner has not yet taken the Toefl test, but is going to do that in the next 3 weeks? I guess if I say No and submit the application, I won't be able to update it, hence will acquire an additional fee installement for the partner as a result.

Can my visa application be updated after I press Submit button?

"Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence?"
If we lived in other countries within last 10 years - shall I just mention the last address in each country? Or each of the addresses?

Again, sorry if it was discussed before. If so, could you please point me to the related topic.
I appreciate any help in dealing with this visa lodge process.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

"Does this applicant have national identity documents?"
Is it really needed to include Identity card or driving license if passport is already included? _not required_

"Has this applicant undertaken a health examination for an Australian visa in the last 12 months?"
Shall I say No and wait for an assigned case officer to ask me to do that? Or should I take the medical service before submitting my application?_as of moment say NO, after payment of visa fees upload other required documents, then click on view health details -- organise health examinations -- print referral letter, this will generate your HAP ID letter, using that book a medical test appointment at nearest panel physician, https://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/Help/Location/india_

My child is included in the application as well as de facto partner.
Question "Does any other person have custodial, access or guardianship rights to this child?".
Shall I say Yes and include details of child's mother, who is also included in the application as de facto partner of primary applicant?

_you will have to prove the relationship with mother of child by providing sufficient evidences _

"Does the applicant have any dependent family members not travelling to Australia who are not Australian citizens or Australian permanent residents?"
I suppose I don't need to include my parents or brothers' details who do not intend to migrate to Australia with me and who are not dependent on me financially or in any other way. - 
_leave it blank_

Education history for a partner. I'm not claiming any points for my partner.
"Highest recognised qualification obtained"
Any ideas what shall be put if graduated school is Vocational School and no skills assessment has been complete? It is post secondary-school, but cannot be considered as high as university.
"Has the applicant completed, or is currently enrolled in, any studies at secondary level or above?"
Same here - if Vocation School was the highest education complete? Shall we say Yes?

_even if you not claim partner points, u will have to provide details of education(at least) for your spouse/partner/applicants above 18 years age in your visa application _

"Employment history of the main applicant"
Description of duties is required which is limited to 300 characters. Shall I simply mention some of the duties performed (similar as in employment reference) ?

_write in short, only few, not all_

"Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level immediately before lodging this application?"
I guess I should say Yes and put in the number of years recognized by Skill Assessing authority, is that right?

_say yes, your understanding is correct_

Employment details of de facto partner.
Again since I'm not claiming any points for the partner. Is it really important to provide all the work history for the last 10 years? If so, are any employment references needed as a proof?
_not required but if she was employed and have employment documents then you can provide the details, no harm_

"English test details" of main applicant.
Toefl test has been taken and pdf score report is available. Should it be enough? Or shall I order the official score report to be sent by Toefl to according instution, i.e. Department of Immigration?
_i am not sure whether TOEFL scores are to be sent to DIBP or pdf will do, at the moment upload pdf and wait for others to comment on this moment_

"Language ability" of de facto partner.
"Does the applicant have at least functional English language ability?"
Shall I say Yes if my partner has not yet taken the Toefl test, but is going to do that in the next 3 weeks? I guess if I say No and submit the application, I won't be able to update it, hence will acquire an additional fee installement for the partner as a result.

_ read How can I prove I have functional English?

if language of instruction for your partner during her graduation was english then get a letter from her college/university stating the same

if your partnerCompleted all years of primary education and at least three years of secondary education in an educational institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English. get a letter from her school, that will also do _

Can my visa application be updated after I press Submit button? _what specific updates you want to do ?? you cannot remove any document once uploaded, i am not sure whether we can change any details after submission_

"Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence?"
If we lived in other countries within last 10 years - shall I just mention the last address in each country? Or each of the addresses?
_each of the address within last 10 years_

Again, sorry if it was discussed before. If so, could you please point me to the related topic.
I appreciate any help in dealing with this visa lodge process.

Thanks everyone


*phew!!!!!!! hope it helps*


----------



## siddhant.dc (Jan 7, 2017)

Hi

I got an invite to apply for 189 visa in Dec 16 round and is currently in the process of filling the visa application form on Immi Account.

Points Breakdown
Age - 30, PTE - 10, Education - 15, Work Ex - 5, Partner - 5, Total = 65

Have few questions regarding the details to be entered in the form for my partner (claiming 5 points).

1) Education :- Wrt to ACS my partner is qualified as ICT business analyst but ACS has granted acceptance based on only "Work Ex (RPL Route)", my partners education qualifications were not recognised by ACS.

So when entering education details for my partner should I enter his BTECH (Electrical) and MBA information or keep it as blank ??

2) Work Experience :- Wrt to ACS my partner is qualified as ICT business analyst but ACS has granted acceptance based on only "Work Ex (RPL Route)".

So while entering information related to work experience should i only enter the work ex details "after which ACS has recognised work ex" i.e. my partner have 8 years of exp but ACS has reduced 6 years (RPL route) and now only last 2 years are left. 


Wrt to myself also I have few questions :- 

3) Education :- Do I have to provide information about by school education as well ? (This was not part of ACS so not sure that i should add this information in Visa form)

4) Work Ex : I have 6 years of experience, ACS has reduced 2 years and now i have effectively 4 years of work ex post July 2012, while entering work ex details should i mention about all 6 years or only 4 ??


----------



## abhayk198 (Apr 9, 2018)

*Doubt while filling visa application*

Hi,
Needed one advice for filling a section in immiaccount:
1) My current job is from June 2013 till date. But ACS has recognized valid points for period Sept 2013 to April 2018.
Now in the Immiaccount section if I click this is my current job then it doesn't give me any option for selecting the time period for which to claim points. There is just a simple yes or no button i.e. whether you are claiming points for this job. 
So my question is should I proceed with employment detail by just mentioning the current employer and this is my present job and yes I am claiming points for the same?

2) I am B-Tech and MBA. However ACS recognized my B-tech as valid. So in educational section should I add MBA as my highest qualification? (The info icon in immiacount says' Mention the highest qualification which you have and not the one which is relevant to your nominated occupation).

Thanks in Advance!!

Regards


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

abhayk198 said:


> Hi,
> Needed one advice for filling a section in immiaccount:
> 1) My current job is from June 2013 till date. But ACS has recognized valid points for period Sept 2013 to April 2018.
> Now in the Immiaccount section if I click this is my current job then it doesn't give me any option for selecting the time period for which to claim points. There is just a simple yes or no button i.e. whether you are claiming points for this job.
> ...


1. You can divide the employment into 2 records...one for duration for which you are not claiming points and one for duration for which you are claiming points.. mention same employer name in both entries

2. Yes mention MBA


----------



## ozzzy (Aug 1, 2018)

Friends,

Have a q, regarding the visa and form 80, how do we fill the address history, do we include the temporary stays in other countries? What is the rule for this? As tourist or business traveller I can stay up to 6 months, is this regarded part of address hiatoey?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

ozzzy said:


> Friends,
> 
> Have a q, regarding the visa and form 80, how do we fill the address history, do we include the temporary stays in other countries? What is the rule for this? As tourist or business traveller I can stay up to 6 months, is this regarded part of address hiatoey?


As DHA requires you to notify them of change of address if staying somewhere for 14 days or longer - I followed that rule when filling in my address history. So this included long vacations, university exchange programs, postings for work etc. for Form 80.


----------



## twister68 (Sep 11, 2018)

Please help...
Dear All,

I have received 189 EOI invite and now filling the documentation. The problem is that me and my spouse do not have birth certificate (we are from India and not even registered with MC). But the visa application requires us to provide it. We do have 10th and 12th certificates. 
Someone please help and advise what should we upload? What to write in statutory declaration to state that why can't we give birth certificate. 
Would really appreciate a detailed reply if anyone of you can help. Many thanks.

Regards
Rahul


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

twister68 said:


> Please help...
> Dear All,
> 
> I have received 189 EOI invite and now filling the documentation. The problem is that me and my spouse do not have birth certificate (we are from India and not even registered with MC). But the visa application requires us to provide it. We do have 10th and 12th certificates.
> ...


10th certificate is alternate proof of birth...you can upload that.


----------

